# Cut to the quick...Kenchii Scorpion best value?



## Cornbread (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry I know that sounds like a Kenchii rep, but honestly I'm a nobody groomer (I don't even know 'how' very well) but from what I have gathered it seems the best 'value' for a quality set of shears is the kenchii scorpion set.....any alternatives or is this pretty much spot on? Thanks, just trying to get the best bang for the buck here....


----------

